# Natural High



## GanjaGuru (Sep 4, 2005)

Since I've spent the majority of my life since the 60's in close proximity to marijuana, I hardly smell it anymore.
Friends would stop by and say "Damn GanjaGuru (not my real name) I can smell your plants out at the gate (50' away)" but I didn't smell nothin.
But a few minutes ago I was out amidst my 2 dozen plant garden, all flowering, and holy moly it smelled, I mean reeked of THC goodness.
It gave me a natural high.
It really did.  I'm high just from smelling it.
It smells almost as good as my favorite vagina.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 4, 2005)

haha... yup your diffrent senses can create old memories of happiness, like smokeing the best weed and stuff.


----------



## Max (Sep 9, 2005)

Whadd'ya mean?  It IS your favorite vagina!


----------

